# Splicing RG6 okay? Or, buy more cable?



## frank29 (Nov 11, 2005)

Preface: I am wiring my new construction addition and existing home for satellite reception. I have continuous runs from each TV location to a central point. The problem is the four (4) runs from this central point to the future satellite location. If I splice each run one time, I have enough cable to finish the job.

If the idiot installer had planned correctly, he would have had sufficient continuous runs with the cable on hand. 

Does splicing degrade the signal? Should I forget about splicing and just buy more RG6 to have continuous runs?

BTW, I'm the installer! :nono2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

For the small cost involved I would just buy the extra RG-6 and make a clean run. It probably wouldn't hurt to splice (using a barrel connector), but that's just one more thing to go wrong. If you do splice make sure the splice is accessable after the construction is done.


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

I would buy more cable to complete a continious run. How long is the run? By splicing I would guess you mean 2 F connectors into a double female or, are you talking the old twist the wires and tape it  .

There is a db loss for each connector, splice, etc... so, back to my original comment buy enough RG6 to finish the job right.


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

If by splice you mean adding a "barrel" connector between the RG6, it should not present a problem depending of course on how long a run you have. I've done this on a run of less than 100 ft. with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## frank29 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I will buy more cable.


----------

